

Why do routers need to be reset? - Thane

Every one of my clients, home or small business, have ONE device at the center of their operations.  Whether dealing with the ubiquitous Linksys WRT-54G or a Netgear FVG318, it never ceases to amaze me how often a reset will solve a problem.  The question is, why?
======
direxorg
Beside obvious reason of existing bugs in software there is a thing that we
are dealing on hardware level such as changes in the memory due to cosmic
radiation and noise (popular problem in high altitude observatories for
example) and since int can change any memory including working registers,
adress pointers, etc. it means that gradually memory in your device turns into
noise. Professional devices often have a watch-dogs basically a circuit that
have to be reset. In some cases when there is extreme availability is required
such as fire alarms on petrol and chemical facilities or process control
boards two spare modules constantly monitor each other and reset if needed.
There is also a parity bits, ECC and lot of other options.

~~~
Thane
Interesting, thank you.

------
Thane
The problem is, I have clients who aren't about to plug/unplug power cords. I
have set up a few with wireless appliance switches. Even that is far from
elegant imo.

------
wmf
Because they're not willing to pay for reliable firmware.

~~~
Thane
The FVG318, while inexpensive, is supposed to be "business class."

~~~
wmf
The really reliable stuff is called enterprise-class or carrier-class.

